# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Pellazgët

## Tannhauser

kam pare ketu ne forum shume here qe te referohet per pellazget dhe se kishte nje interes per kete popull dhe mendova te hap nje teme per keta te fundit.

*Hyrje*

Per identitetin e pellazgeve dhe maredheniet me popujt e tjer jane paraqitur jo me pake se 17 teori (hipoteza). njera eshte negative: d.m.th mohon ekzistencen e pellazgeve si popull historik. Nje tjeter pranon se ky emerim (pellazg) i referohej nje populli konkret, ne tekstet e lashta qe shpetuan ka mare nje forme te gjere po jo-konkrete duke treguar fise prohelenike te ndryshme.

Me te shumtit nga historianet e sotem u munduan tu japin pellazgeve nje identitet duke mare parasysh, pervec informacineve te autoreve te lashte, edhe disa te dhena linguistike, arkeologjike dhe fetare. Nje nga teorite qe u degjuan ishte se ishin popull indoevropian (dhe vetem ne 1958 emri pellazg u shpjegua nga keto teori si: bhel-cohem, cel dhe osgho-dega, d.m.th dege qe cel, ose ngrihet) por e meta ishte se ishin vrojtuar shume te dhena para-indoevropiane ne kete popull. Nje tjeter teori lidhte iliret me pellazget. Kjo teori edhe pse kishte fakte te ndryshme u hodh poshte si jo e besueshme sepse nuk dha pergjigje ne disa pyetje themelore.

*Emri i Pellazgeve dhe shtrirja e tyre e hershme*

Ne unazen bregdetare te vendeve te meshdheut lindor shume kombe te lashta, sigurisht me te lashta nga dyndjet ne to te indoevropianeve dhe te semiteve aziatike, emeroheshin me emra qe jane etimologjikisht te aferta dhe kane te gjitha ne teme tre bashketingellore: *p l s* ose *f l s*, Piluset (dhe Pilusion), Filistiim (Plstim) ose Filistei ose Palestine (dhe Palestina), Pellazge (dhe Pellazjia), Pelsine ose Felsine ne luginen e lumit Pado (dhe felsina, qyteti i madh Etrusk ne kete lugine, ajo qe u quajt Bononia dhe me pas Bollonia), Falisci ose Falisk ne luginen e lumit Tiber reth Romes (dhe Faliscus ose Faliskon qyteti i madh i Etruskeve ne vend te Romes, dhe Terra Falisca ose Faliscus ager lugina qe me vone u quajt Campania.) Dhe Fellahet e Egjiptit te sotem, dmth Piluset, edhe Ferezejte (*p r z i*), dege e Filistejve ose Palestineve qe permenden tek Bibla. Se bashketingelloret *f r z* jane forme e forte e bashketingelloreve *p l s*. Dhe duket se keta popuj me larte kishin te njejten gjuhe, fe dhe tradita. Ishin nje komb hametik dhe afrikan, i luginave, me zeshkan (ose me brune ne doni) dhe me trup me te ulet nga indoevropianet dhe semitet, te palufte dhe qe u pelqente rahatlleku, shume fetar, me kaste ieratike dhe orgjiastike, me vendlindje delten e Nilit, delten me keneta dhe siperfaqe te rafshore qe quhej Pilusion qe do te thote pilos (ne greqisht balte) ne qofte se fjala eshte pellazgjike. Mundet ama kjo fjale te jete e perafert etimologjikisht me fjalen fallos (gjendra mashkullore) d.m.th emri ishte ne fillim fetar sic ishin shume emra popujsh te lashte. Sepse popujt hametike te mesdheut lindor kane nje karakteristike te njejte. Adhuronin se tepermi gjendren mashkullore (fallos-in) dhe kishin shume festa orgjiastike, falike, fetare. Te gjitha emrat falike te grekeve jane me origjine pellazge. Ky popull pra, hametik, qe pervec deltes se Nilit banoi avash avash gjithe unazen e mesdheut lindor e kishte kolonizuar ate deri ne 2000 p.K dhe me teper greqine dhe kuroren e Egjeut me polinezine e saj. Me kalimin e shekujve kolonite e vecanta perbenin fise (ose kombe) te vecanta, kurse gjuhet dhe traditat fetare u ndryshuan ne nje pjese te madhe dhe ato. Pellazget ishin nje nga keta popuj, kombi i kurores se Egjeut.

*Greket dhe Pellazget*

Greket ishin popull indoevropian si Kitiet ose Xetitet e Azise se vogel, Svinet dhe Latinet e Italise Iliret, Keltet dhe Gaulet ose Galatet e Frances dhe te gjithe te prejardhur nga veriu evropian, nga Danubi.

Pellazget, rreth 2000  p.K. ose dhe pak me pare banonin ne greqine e ulet dhe ne gjithe kuroren e Egjeut dhe ne polinezine e saj. Qe nga Durresi deri ne Thrake dhe qe nga maqedonia deri ne peloponez, kjo ishte Pellazjia. Pellaget ishin popull me i zhvilluar nga Kiliket dhe Etrusket dhe qe ne fillim popull detar, se nepermjet detit erdhen nga Nili.

Greket zbriten rreth 2000 p.K nga lugina e madhe e Danubit, qe ishte origjina e tyre duke ndjekur se prapthmi lumin Margo ose Vargo (Morava) dhe me pas duke ndjekur lumin Aksios (Vardar) ose nga te dya brigjet ose te pakten nga bregu perendimor. Prandaj natyrisht e quajten lumin Aksios nga folja ago (qe do te thote udheheq) se ai udhehoqi greket ne vendin perfundimtar, Greqine. Nga pellazget lumi quhej Sindhos. Kur greket u gjeten ne fushen e Selanikut-Katerini, Votiene e lashte, qe e kalojne lumenjte Aksios dhe Aliakmon, dhe qe derdhen njeri afer tjetrit, atehere sepse gjeten keta vende fushore te zena nga pellazget ndoqen se prapthmi lumin Aliakmon dhe u gjenden ne Vargmalet e Pindhos, ne greqine e larte dhe ndenjen atje per disa shekuj sa u shumezuan dhe zbriten ne greqine e ulet perpara, ne kuroren e Egjeut pastaj dhe se fundmi ne ishujt.

Pellazget nuk perbenin ne fillim nje shtet te bashkuar, u zhvilluan te pakten ne 13 fise keshtu: ne Krete Kritet, ne Azine e vogel nga lumi Eurimedon deri tek lumi Ksanthos Lyket, nga Ksanthos deri ne lumin Kaustros Karet, nga Kaustros deri tek lumi Kaekos Lydet, nga Kaekos deri tek lumi Evros Tirrinet, dhe ne Evrope nga lumi Evros deri ne lumin Aksios Kristonet, nga Aksios deri ne Pinios Votet, nga Pinio deri ne Sperhio Fthiet, nga Sperhio deri ne Pelloponez Kranaet, nga Isthmoi deri ne Aheloo Kaukonet, nga Aheloo deri ne lumin Kalama Dodonet, nga Kalamas deri ne Durres Haonet (ose Kaonet) ose Honet dhe ne Peloponez Leleget.. Keta ishin emrat e fiseve kurse te gjithe quheshin pellazge. Mundet qe me kohe te ndryshuan disa gjera ne traditat e tyre dhe ne kulture.

Mga vitet 2000-1700 p.K disa nga keto fise sunduan fiset e tjera. Prandaj permenden pustimi i Kareve ne Qiklladhes dhe ne Viotia dhe ne Attike. Pushtim i Tirrineve ne po te njejtat vende dhe pushtim i Lelegeve ne azine e vogel, ne vendin e kareve qe ndertuan dhe keshtjella , te ashtuquajturat lelegia. Te fundit qe pushtuan ne menyre me te forte, ne gjithe Pellasjine, ishin Kritet dhe mbreti i tyre minos. Eshte emri minos emer i grekezuar i egjiptianit min dhe do te thote mbret (kam thene per kete gje ne faqe tjeter te forumit dhe do shkruaj nje artikull me te madh, nje here tjeter). Shteti minoik i Kriteve u perhap per ne detin e zi ne azine e vogel, ne Italine e jugut, ne Qipro, edhe ne bregdetin e fenikes, ne bregdetet e Spanjes dhe te Frances, ne ishujt Valearide, ne bregdetin e Libise dhe Afrikes veriore deri ne Gjibraltar.


vazhdon.....vazhdon.....vazhdon.....vazhdon.....

----------


## panchovilla

Per ate perendine qe po flet. Eshte gjithandej neper qytetet e lashta greke ne Anadollin perendimor. Pra `forme burri me penis te madh`. Ja kam harruar emrin grek por vetem me kujtohet se ne turqisht i thone `perendia e bereqetit`. 
Kjo ka te bej me greqine antike dhe kur nuk kam degjuar te behet fjale per pellazget.
Ty si historian ta kane prishur mendjen greket sepse shume here shkruan gjera qesharake ketu qe as femijt nuk mund ti thone. Na shkruj pak referenca. A ka historiane perendimore qe i perkrahin keto ide?

----------


## Tannhauser

po prit o pancho prit, akoma se mbarova artikullin fillove ti...dale ta mbaroj njehere dhe pastaj flasim. Une me faktet e mia dhe ti me tendet (ne ke se perndryshe nuk do ri te mbush mendjen tende)..

----------


## Baptist

Disa mund te zgjedhin te shtjellojne gjithe origjinen e furrtareve te zeza para se te kalojne ne teme per Pellazget. Por me qe ju jeni historian i bazuar ne 800 volume te Greqise Antike, hapja e nje teme kaq te precizur ju ka ngarkuar me pergjegjesine per te na dhene opinionin tuaj ne se ekzistonin pellazget, cilet ishin, gjuha dhe kultura qe perfaqesojne, dhe se fundi ku banonin. Hedhja e copave (te ashtuquajtuara kuotime) pa lidhje, vetem corienton lexuesit e papergatitur.

Po ashtu, pellaget nuk jane cdo kulture parahistorike qe njeh bota. Keshtu qe diferenconi kulturen e Amazonave (scythe, matriarkale, dhe phalluese), nga ajo e pellazge. Edhe kultura e tyre mund te quhen pushtuese, ndonese rezidente ne territoret ne fjale.

Na sqaroni ne se Dodona ishte pellazge, perse Zeusi quhej pellazg dhe ishte kryeperendi mashkull, ne se pellazget cilesoheshin te kene folur nje gjuhe barbare (jo-greke), dhe nese Troja (rrjedhimisht Dardania) qe Pellazge.

Me ne fund duam te degjojme se si quheshin njerezit e pare pas permbytjes te krijuar nga guret e Epires (Phyrres) /Dheukalonit, dhe cilat qene emertimet e lashta perkatesisht te lumejve te quajtur me vone Shkumbin, Seman dhe Aoos.

----------


## ILIRI I MADH

*Lemnos Linear eshte skripta me e vjeter ne Evrope*



*Lexo (nese din Greqisht, se une nuk di) cfar don te thote Iakovo Thomopulos per kete skripten...*

----------


## Tannhauser

*Pellazget (vazhdim)*

Nga 1900 deri ne 1800 p.K. duhet te kishte nje fare invazioni paqesor te grekeve ne vendet pellazgjike te greqise se ulet, dhe qe grekerit u perdoren si skllave, sherbetore apo ushtare (mercenare). Gjate shekullit te 15 p.K. kaq nga dekadenca e shtetit Minoik si dhe nga katastrofa qe pesoi ky qyteterim nga shperthimi i vullkanit te Theres (Santorini), shteti u shperbe dhe u sundua nga greket. Ndryshoi keshtu sundimi i Greqise (nga pellazget tek greket) dhe fise te tjera grekesh zbriten nga greqia e larte pa mbajtur ama keta te dytet komunikim me greket qe mbeten lart.

Keshtu u krijuan shtetet e reja Aheike, te cilat vonuan te sundojne gjithe kuroren e Egjeut dhe kurre nuk hariten te zoterojne gjithe pushtimet qe kishin me pare Pellazget apo Kretasit. Ne kete periudhe te renimit te shtetit pellazgjik-minoik dhe para zhvillimit te atij Aheik, pasi Aheiket nuk ishin ne fillim popull detar, filluan invazione ne polinezine dhe ne kuroren e Egjeut Feniket, popull detar, i dyti ne detari atehere pas Kretasve. Keshtu kemi deshmime Fenike ne shume vende te Egjeut dhe te Jonit, ishuj apo ne bregdete dheri ne rizen e Pangjeut dhe ne Iliri. Prezenca e Fenikeve ishte e shkurter. Si prezence kryesore paraqitet qyteti i Viotise i cili nga pellazget quhej Potnie (Ποτνιαι), nga Feniket u quajt Kadhmia (Καδμεια) kurse nga Aheiket me pas Thiva apo Thive (Θηβαι). Prijesit e qytetit quheshin Kadhmi (Κάδμοι) dhe populli Kadhmii (Καδμείοι). Ne vitet historike emri Kadhmos u mor si emer vetiak ashtu si u be dhe me emrin Minos.

*Perhapja e pare Greke*

Ne kohen e zhvillimit Aheik, greket perbeheshin nga te pakten shtate fise dhe shtete. Nga lumi *Pinios* deri tek lumi *Sperhios* quheshin *Elines* dhe vendi i tyre *Ellas apo Elladha*, ate vend qe pellazget me perpara e quanin *Fthia* dhe doriket me pas *Thessalia*. Kryeqytet i ketij shteti i shte *Iolkos* qe rinte dhe prijesi Aheik. Nga lumi *Sperhios* deri ne *Isthmos* quheshin *Iones* dhe vendi *Ionia* kurse kryeqyteti dhe vendi i prijesit ishte* Athina* dhe me pas *Salamina* qe ishte timar i prijesit. Nga *Isthmos* deri ne gjirin e *Ambrakise* quheshin *Qefalines* dhe vendi *Qefalinia*, ishulli *Samos* qe eshte matane quhej *Qefalinia Samos* qe te vecohet nga *Karia Samos* dhe *Thrakia Samos* (ose *Samothraqi*), kurse kryeqyteti i shtetit ishte *Ithaqi*. Tre fise te tjera dhe shtete ishin ne Peloponez. Ne Peloponezin e veriut quheshin *Arkadhes* dhe vendi *Arkadhia* dhe kryeqyteti ishte *Mikini* ose *Mikine* (Μυκηνη dhe Μυκηναι). Ne Peloponezin jugor quheshin *Lakones* dhe vendi i tyre *Lakonia* dhe kryeqyteti ishin *Amikle* (Αμυκλαι) dhe qe afer tyre u zhvillua *Sparta* dorike. Ne Peloponezin perendimor quheshin *Thrakes* dhe vendi i tyre *Thraki* dhe kryeqyteti ishte *Pillos* (kryeqytet alternativ ishte ishulli *Sfajie* ose *Sfajia* ose *Sfaktiria*). Kjo eshte Thraka e Thamirozit dhe jo ajo qe mendohet. Se fundi ne *Krete* quheshin *Qidhones* kurse vendi mbajti emrin e pare, *Kreta* ose *Kriti*, dhe kryeqyteti ishte *Qidhonia* (Haniat e sotme).

Keto shtate shtetet Aheike kure u bashkuan nen administraten e mbretit te Arkadhise, qe ishte dhe me i forti, si te ishte ky mbret dhe te tjeret princa, bene dy operacione serioze luftarake. Prezenca e Fenikasve ne Egje dhe sidomos ne Vioti, qe shtate fiset-vellezer i cilesonin si fis dhe gjuhe te huaj (nje gozhde ne brinje) i beri qe te bashkohen dhe te shvillojne nje ndjenje etniciteti; te mblidhen ne nje ushtri dhe te luftojne Feniket duke shperbere shtetin e tyre dhe duke vrare  ose skllaveruar Feniket. Te fudit sunduan kryeqytetin e tyre Kadhmia, operacion qe u be ne dy faza, dhe zhduku prezencen e fundit Fenike nga Greqia. Ly operacion ngeli ne histori si 'Luftat e Thives' ose 'Thivaika' ose 'Epta epi Thivas' (Shtate kunder Thives qe ngeli ne letersi dhe ne mitologji). Sepse shtate ishin aleatet dhe jo dyert e qytetit, sic kaloi ne mitologji. Ky pushtim duhet te jete bere reth viteve 1330-1290 p.K. sepse ngeli ne histori se mbretet qe ndermoren operacionin e dyte ishin bijte e atyre te operacionit te pare (kata mbreter pushtuan dhe Trojen). Pas suksesit te ketij operacioni, Aheiket, duke patur te sigurt prapavijat e tyre pushtuan Egjeun dhe brigjet e Azise se Vogel. Dhe me nje operacion te dyte, shumeviteshe dhe me te nderlikuar sunduan brigjet Lindore te Egjeut. Ky operacion ngeli ne histori si *lufta e pare e Trojes*, sepse referohen dy luftera. Dhe lufta e Trojes quhet ose *Troika* sepse qyteti i fundit, me i fortifikuari dhe me i rendesishem ishte ai i Trojes, ne gryken e Ellispontit. Troja ngeli e fundit sepse kishte shume furnizime ekonomike dhe ushtarake ne gjithe unazen e Detit te Zi. *Tirrinet* e dikurshem dhe *Tirrinia* pas pushtimit Aheik u quajten *Teukroi* (Τευκροι) dhe vendi i tyre *Teuthrania* (Τευθρανια). Nuk gjeta si quheshin shtetet Aheike ne juge te Teuthranise dhe nese perbenin shtete te ndryshme apo ishin pjese te Teuthranise.

vazhdon....vazhdon....vazhdon....vazhdon....vazhdo  n

----------


## Tannhauser

*Pellazget vazhdim*

Aheiket nuk dominuan buzen e siperme te Egjeut nga Lumi Evros deri ne lumin Pinios se ne kete periudhe zbriten nga veriu te ashtuquajturit *Vrijes*, duke ndekur lumin Evros dhe e sunduan duke pushtuar dy fiset Pellazge qe gjendeshin atje, Kristonet dhe Votet. Greket me vone u dhane Vrigeve emrin grek Thraqes per nje arsye qe nuk do ta shpjegoj ketu. Keshtu ngelen me kete emer grek dhe u bene te njohur. (keshtu emertuan dhe greket Etrusket Tirrine). Prandaj dhe keto vende bregdetare deri ne epoken klasike greket i quanin Thrake.

U perhapen Aheiket me koloni sporadike dhe jo te organizuara ne unazen e Detit te Zi, ne Sicili dhe Itali, ne Francen e jugut dhe deri ne Qipro nga lindja sic kishin bere me pare Pellazget, te cilet i 'trasheguan' ne te njejten hapesire gjeografike. Lufta e pare Trojane duhet te jete bere rreth 1300-1260 p.K.

*Zbritja e dyte greke, Doriket*

60 vjet pas luftes se Trojes, sic ngeli ne kujtesen historike te grekeve, u be invazioni ose zbritja e Dorikeve. Nje vale e re dhe e fuqishme greke qe perfitoi nga dekadenca e shteteve Aheike dhe nga fakti se kishin zbuluar hekurin, zbriti nga Greqia e larte (malore) ne ate te ulet dhe e sundoi ne nje periudhe te vogel (afersisht ne nje brez). Zbritja u be ne tre drejtime te pakten. Drejt lindjes nga *Pindi* lidor dhe jugor per ne *Votia* dhe *Fthia* (Thessalia), drejt perendimit nga *Pindi* perendimor dhe jugor per ne Qefalinia dhe se fundi drejt Jugut nga malet *Aselinon (Gjona)* dhe *Parnasos* per *Ionian* dhe Peloponezin. Nuk eshte e ditur nese u drejtuan dhe nga veriu per *Kaonine* fushore. Ne qofte se u drejtuan edhe andej nuk gjeten Aheike por mbeturina Pellazge ose nje trazire Iliro-Pellazge. Iliret kishin zbritur ne nje periudhe te perafert me *Vriget* apo *Thraqet*. Keshtu shpjegohet prezenca e grekeve ne jug te ballkanit, thrakeve ne lindje dhe ilireve ne perendim. Nese Iliret ishin te paret atehere do zbrisnin ata ne jug te ballkanit. Vala e re greke quhej *Dhoriis* ose *Eolis* dhe *Arjii* (Δωριεις, Αιολεις, Αργειοι). Zbritja e tyre u be rreth viteve 1240-1200. Pushtimi i greqise epirotike dhe peloponezit ishte hapi i pare nga te tre hapat e zbritjes. Ne kete periudhe doriket nuk ishin detare. Sa u bene detare bene hapin e dyte dhe pushtuan ishujt e Jonit dhe te Egjeut. Dhe me hapin e fundit pushtuan dhe keta Azine e Vogel dhe bregdetin lindor. Ky operacioni i fundit eshte e ashtuquajtura *lufta e dyte e Trojes* dhe duhet te jet bere ne vitet 1180-1100 p.K. Me zbritjen e Dorikeve u be perzierje e madhe e grekeve te pare me keta te fundit, shume largime masive te popullsise dhe prerje e kombit ne shume shtete te vogla e cila zgjati deri ne shekullin e katert p.K. Dolen dhe shume emertime fisnore qe ishin me perpara emra familjare. U perhapen Doriket edhe ata duke ndjekur Aheiket dhe pellazget deri ne Giblartar, ne Sicili, Afrike te veriut dhe ngjetke.

Ne kuroren e Egjeut u duk nje prezence e dobet Fenikase, ne kohe qe Doriket nuk ishin bere akoma detare. Kjo prezence e dobet ishte qe u dha Dorikeve *Alfabetin*. Dhe keshtu greket kaluan nga pre-historia ne histori.

Ne shekullin e tete p.K. kemi tre ngjarje te rendesishme 1. Greket e Greqise se Poshtme quhen *Helene* qe transferohet ky emer ne Azine e vogel dhe me pas ne te gjitha kolonite, 2. fillon kalendari grek me *olimpiadhen* e pare (776 p.K.) dhe 3. kemi shkrimin e pare *alfabetik* grek.

Greket e Greqise se lartme, te cilet ishin vetem komb, por jo shtet i organizuar ndaheshin ne tre grupe. Grupi i Pindit lindor quheshin Maqedone, grupi i Pindit perendimor quheshin Molose dhe grupi i jugut Etole. Kishte dhe nengrupe dhe emertime te nengrupeve. Emri *Greke* filloi te mos perdorej dhe per pake te harrohet, deri ne ardhjen e Romakeve qe e perhapen ne gjithe boten. Prandaj *Helenet* nga popujt e Perendimit quhen *Greke* kurse nga popujt e Lindjes quhen *Iones*. *Iyn* ne *Djaten e Vjeter* quhet Greqia dhe *Iynim*, greket dhe qe ne perkthimin e te 72-ve keto fjale perkthehen *Ellas* dhe *Elines*. Ne tekster Rabinike quhen *Ionan* kurse nga turqit dhe nga popujt e tjere te lindjes quhet greqia *Junanistan* dhe greket *Junan*.

*Dominimi i Athines dhe i Spartes*

Brenda shekullit te peste p.K. (ne vitet 479-404 p.K.) shteti i Athines behet per pak sundues i gjithe kurores se Egjeut dhe i shume kolonive te Greqise se ulet, afersisht arrit kulmin e shtetit Minoik dhe te atij Aheik por shperbehet nga shteti i Spartes ne 404 p.K (pas luftes se peloponezit 431-404) dhe Sparta me radhen e saj krijon nje shtet te madh por jo kaq te fuqishem sa te Athines derisa edhe ky shtet shperbehet nga shteti i Thives (362 p.K.). Edhe Thiva u mundua te krijonte nje shtet panhelenik ne greqiine e ulet por nuk e realizoi endren e saj qe zgjati vetem 7 vjet (362-355 p.K.).

*Zbritja e trete greke. Maqedonet*

Pas tre mundimeve te greqise se ulet te bashkohej ne nje shtet dhe mos realizimin e tyre u be zbritja e trete e grekeve nga Greqia e lartme, zbritja e *Maqedoneve* qe ishte e treta dhe e fundit. Vetem qe kohet kishin ndryshuar dhe nuk ishin te ngjashem me ato te pre-historise. Zbritja nuk u be ne menyre masive por ne menyre Ushtarake. Dhe nuk u bene masakra te gjera (si radhet e para te cila referon herodoti) por u vendos pushtimi Maqedonas. Vetem nje ngjarje kujton zbritjen e Dorikeve, masakrat e gjera te qytetit te Thives (qe ishte dhe shteti sundues i fundit) nga Aleksandri i Madh dhe qe u be per arsye shembellimi te gjithe grekeve qe te rine urte kur Aleksandri do nisej per pushtimin e Azise. Zbritja e trete u be nen mbreterine e *Filippit te II* dhe te *Aleksandrit te III*. Hapi i pare i zbritjes u be nga Filippi me pushtimin e gjithe greqise, deri ne Danub dhe det te zi (355-336).

Ky ishte artikulli im per Pellazget dhe zevendesimin e ketij popull afrikan nga popujt indoevropiane (Greket, Iliret, dhe Thraket).

Ka 17 teori per pellazget sic thash ne fillim. Une zgjodha ate me me pak gabime dhe qe pershtatet me mire ne faktet qe kemi gjetur deri sot. Ne qofte se nuk ju pelqen mund te shkruani nje nga 16 te tjerat ose te beni nje tuajen.

----------


## ILIRI I MADH

A mund ta perkthesh ate faqen me shkrim Grek?

----------


## Tannhauser

Se pari:




> Lemnos Linear eshte skripta me e vjeter ne Evrope


Kjo qe shkruan eshte gabim. Shkrimi i pare i grek me alfabet eshte i shekullit te tete p.K. Ketu kemi nje shkrim te shekullit te 6 p.K. Te mos them edhe per Linearin B qe shkruhej 15 shekuj p.K.

Se dyti: 
E bej perkthimin, pse jo (le ta besojme se ti nuk di greqisht)...

_Ky eshte varri i prijesit te Amoreneve dhe i sunduesit te ishujve te Theres (Sandorini), Astipaleas, Paros dhe Anafit i vdekur me (?) te Elziut muajit te dyte te vitit. I quajturi Zeroneth Efistho ishte mbret i madh i Lidise dhe i Eolides._

Pas ketyre me larte, te cilat mendojme se do na ndihmojne ne ceshtjen qe kemi, deftojme lexuesit c'ka thote Nochmanson per perpjekje te tilla te perkthimit te mbishkrimit te Limnos (shih f.2, shen 2-te).

SHTESE
ELEGJI SHQIPE PER LUFTETARIN

Qe te tregojme sa ngjan e folura shqip ne shprehje me ate Pellazge te lashte, dhe si ky popull ne te njejtat rethana tregon te njejtat ndjenja, po japim per krahasim me mbishkrimin tone te Limnos elegjine (shqip ligja 1) e meposhtme te mare nga Hahn (A.S Gram. f. 134) e cila thuhet ne Shqiper per vdekjen -....

1) Shqip ligja eshte kenge vajtore qe thuhet ne dy vargje. Krahaso me greqishten elejion, lijenin, adhin, melpin, klavin, idheos imnin (Isihios).

Ky eshte perkthimi i faqes qe me dhe.

----------


## ILIRI I MADH

> Kjo qe shkruan eshte gabim. Shkrimi i pare i grek me alfabet eshte i shekullit te tete p.K. Ketu kemi nje shkrim te shekullit te 6 p.K. Te mos them edhe per Linearin B qe shkruhej 15 shekuj p.K.


Nuk po flasim per Greket po per Pellasget!

----------


## Hyllien

Tannhauser cfare ke te thuash per digamen ?

----------


## Tannhauser

C'fare do egzakt te te them? Mund te shkruaj nje artikull te tere per digammen, ishte pjese e doktoratit tim. Mund te te jap sa informacione te duash.




> Nuk po flasim per Greket po per Pellasget!


po shkrimi eshte ne greqisht!

----------


## alibaba

> Greket zbriten rreth 2000 p.K nga lugina e madhe e Danubit, qe ishte origjina e tyre duke ndjekur se prapthmi lumin Margo ose Vargo (Morava)


Ne Greqi fillimisht jetonin pellazget.
Ne shkullin e 14 p.e.s. erdhen Akejte nga stepat e Evropes lindore.
Sipas zbulimeve me te fundit qe jane bere lufta e Trojes ka zgjatur 200 vjet.
Do te thote lufta kishte zgjatur prej se erdhen Akejte e deri ne shekullin e 12 kur troja u pushtua me dredhi.
Menjehere pas kesaj ndodh dyndja e fiseve doriane te cilet u quajten keshtu sepse si kalores qe ishin mbanin kuaj te kuq qe ne shqip u thuhet "dori".
Dy dyndje tjera ishin ajo e Danajve nga Egjipti dhe Kadmeanve nga Fenikia qe dokumentohet edhe me mitologjine greke edhe me tiparet racore te grekeve edhe me ndikimin e ketyre dy kulturave ne ne kulturen e ardhshme greke.
Nje dyndje tjeter eshte ajo e Jonianeve qe ne bibel njihen si Javan.
Poashtu nje pjese e pellazgeve qe jetonin ne Atike dhe disa krahina te vogela perreth si dhe ne Krete ishin pasuruar maksimalisht per shkak te tregetise me Lindjen, dhe per tu dalluar nga pellazget e tjere u bashkuan me te gjitha fiset ardhese jo-pellazge dhe filluan ta quanin veten helene.
Si shpjegohet qe Herodoti na flet sa per Pellazget ne Greqi ashtu edhe per popullin ilir duke na lene pershtypje se ishin dy kombesi te ndryshme???
Kjo shpjegohet lehte me faktin se edhe sot e njejta popullsi quhet me dy emra:
Arvanitas ne Greqi dhe Shqipetare ne trojet tjera etnike.
Filistinet ishin fis pellazg qe jetonin ne Krete dhe pastaj u shperngulen ne Palestinen e sotme.

----------


## alibaba

Ancient Albania - 
Illyria

Illyrians, the forefathers of present days Albanians are the descendants of the earliest known race of Europe, "pellazgeve". The word "pellazge" comes from the Albanian word "plajji" or in the modern Albanian "pleqe" which means "old people". This was a name that old Albanian race was called for its old origine in the European continent.
Later on, the "pellazgi" race was divided into four major races, which were:
1. Illyrians which were living from Epir up to lands of Bosnia and Croatia's today.
2. Macedonians which were from Pind mountains up to todays Salonika.
3. Thrakians people, which lived from Edrene, up to today's Bulgaria.
4. Frigian's people which were living in the seaside of Anadoll, up to Ankara and Sivas of today's Turkey. Bregdeti i Anadollit deri n&#235; Ankara dhe Sivas.


http://salam.muslimsonline.com/~albanian/illyria.html

----------


## bashki

> Frigjianet me prejardhje pellazge


Phrygians' Chronology
Chronology is always the most complicated point to deal with : opinions differ although the sources are the same. 
This Web site having the aim of giving a general introduction on the subject, I will not go into the technical problems and will only give the traditional dates. However, this part should soon know a great change. 
Phrygians are supposed to have migrated from the Balkans ( Macedonia or Thrace), somewhere between the 12th and the 8th centuries BC. This point is not clear and, as many works are dealing on the subject now, we can expect new data.
The beginning of the Phrygian state is unknown : it appears for the first time as a well-organized kingdom, under Midas’ authority, in the end of the 8th c. BC. We know nothing for sure before him, but there was probably a king Gordias. We have very little informations about the rise of Phrygia. 
Under the reign of Midas, in the last third of the 8th century., Phrygia gained a great importance, both in the occidental and oriental side. It was a threat for the Assyrians and was considered as a very powerful by the Greeks. This acme had a violent end with the Cimmerian invasion, traditionally placed in 696, causing the suicide of Midas. 
A intermediary period takes place until the destruction of the Cimmerians by the Lydians in the 620’s and the take-over of Phrygia. Lydia now becomes the big Anatolian power and threatens the Greeks and even the Persians. Phrygia follows the history of Lydia as part of this big Anatolian state. It is also conquered by the Persians in 546 ; since then, Phrygia has absolutely no independent existence and passes through the hands of the different conquerors of Anatolia, the first one being Alexander the Great in 336.

----------


## Qerim

http://www.japigia.com/docs/index.shtml?A=lingua


Kushdo qe ka paqartesi per pellazget , te lexoje kete artikull ne italisht.

----------


## Tannhauser

> Kushdo qe ka paqartesi per pellazget , te lexoje kete artikull ne italisht.


Pse, te krijoi paqartesi artikulli im?

----------


## Qerim

*Sinqerisht as nuk pata durimin ta lexoj deri ne fund. Me fal !
Nuk munda te kuptoj asgje vec epshit grek per sundim ne historine e antikitetit, per te shtremberuar te verteten,per te coroditur lexuesin e thjeshte dhe te padokumentuar.Ndjeva arrogancen greke te pacipe dhe injorante qe mu perplas ne fytyre.Ndjeva nje urrejtje te hapur ndaj pellazgeve dhe historise se tyre.Perse valle i urreni pellazget ?
A mund ti pergjigjesh kesaj pyetje ?

Perse valle i urreni pellazget ?*

----------


## Tannhauser

Qerim, ne lashtesi nuk kishte urrejte per asnje popull. Kjo qe thua eshte teper qesharake se po krahason lashtesine me kriteret e sotme.

Atehere c'do kush shikonte te mbijetonte

----------


## peshkaqeni33

Dhe kete ti e quan "Historia e pellazgeve"

Nje perkethim pa shije i historise nga tekstet shkollor grek. Me duket e tepert te zgjatem e te ve trurin ne pune te analizoj gjera te tilla. Por ju thate me larte qe historia e pellazgeve jepet ne disa versione. Ju pse zgjodhet dhe na shpjeguat pikerisht versionin grek?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

1) Bindje vetjake(nese eshte e tille perse nuk e shkruani, por na e kaloni si histori).
2) Mos njohje kopetente e versioneve te tjera
3) Keni femije qe studion ne gjmnaz grek te cilit i ke lexuar gabimisht librin e historise shkollore(propagande e gjalle) duke e shkembyer per ndonje liber shkencor.
4) Deshire e madhe per te treguar perralla.

Ngela i zhgenjyer nga ato qe lexova. Prisja nje nivel me te larte.

----------

